# Gold Fish – “Helicopter”



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi, Pals! 

That is my favorite “Princess”(Redcap Oranda).
She is the “Pearl” of my Golden fish collection, and here she goes with all her beauty:




























Sometimes, she is like just talkig to me... 









That last shot, is may be not with much quality, but it's very interesting,though...:icon_idea 
I called it: *Gold Fish – “Helicopter”*


----------



## Happy Camper (Sep 13, 2005)

Wow, amazing photography, and a beautiful fish too


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't know much about goldfish, but that is one very pretty oranda.


----------



## dan888 (Jul 27, 2005)

Very nice goldfish and great macro shot.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing, those pictures are top notch! LOVE IT!


----------



## conduct (Mar 25, 2005)

WOW!! The capture of her is truly incredible.:icon_eek: 
*Like a princess in water*


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

She's beautiful, and the photography is stunning. Nice work capturing a gorgeous fish!


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

what do you feed your goldfish? really NICE color!!


----------



## J86 (Feb 10, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

Someone released two orandas at the reflecting pond where I work. Bye the end of the summer they were huge! 

Someone took them home when the pond was drained in the fall, they are probably in fishy heaven by now.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank you for the comments, Pals 
but I'll be glad to see some of yours favorite Golgfish too...!

So, I continue with another of my “Helicopters”…and may be this time it’s correct to say: Goldfish – Ventilator :icon_lol: : 










That’s how He looks, after get tired to ventilate in the tank:










Here are a pair of other my favorite Goldfish – the “Lion Heads”. 
They swim very funny…having no back fin, very short tail and heavy “mane”…:lol:


----------



## mecgeorgeneo (Aug 12, 2005)

haha the "lionheads" -because their tails sag, and their mouths curve downwards they look like goldfish- depressed. (joke joke- i'm sure you take excellent care of your fish.) but they are still kind of cute.  nice photography!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, Pals
I don’t see still enough fans of those lovely fishes…:icon_roll 
and not sure, how the rest will take next my shots… may be a little bit unusual…:eek5: :icon_lol:


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Those are SOOO cute. Do you mind if I set the second picture as the background on my home desktop computer?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Of course – do it! 
I’m gad to hear somebody else love them too…:thumbsup:


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't get me started on fancy goldfish. I suppose if you don't have something nice to say......well don't say it at all.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi again,
Sorry, I was too much busy lately… That is a little update on the thread…


----------



## turbowagon (Dec 30, 2005)

Those are the best photos of goldfish I've ever seen.

But some of those fish are a little creepy looking...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

again, amazing. They looke fake even! Do you use photoshop to enhance?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

turbowagon said:


> Those are the best photos of goldfish I've ever seen.
> 
> But some of those fish are a little creepy looking...


couldnt of said it any better myself... some goldfish and their wierdness ugh i cant stand it im sorry. but i do like your first pics. lionheads always just look sad to me i dont know why,


----------



## Adrian (Aug 17, 2005)

mrbelvedere said:


> Don't get me started on fancy goldfish. I suppose if you don't have something nice to say......well don't say it at all.


c'mon how can anyone have something bad to say about a goldfish...they're so...benign.:red_mouth


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

Why do all of you always snicker and belittle goldfish?

I don't mean why you don't like them. I mean why do you always feel the need to express it in another person's thread who obviously likes them. 

I and a lot of other people can and do appreciate goldfish. If you can't, or don't want to for whatever reason, then why feel the need to share that and ruin other peoples' enjoyment? If you honestly don't like goldfish and can't refrain from making snarky comments about them and by inference our hobby which we enjoy very much, then please don't click on any threads that have the word 'goldfish' in their title.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks, *awrieger !*
My English is not so good to express exactly my whole own opinion about Golgfishes…,
But you said the right words! 
There are plenty of interesting threads here and everybody can finds enough of them 
to express his positive emotions and enjoying his favorite specimens and genres…:red_mouth 
It’s not necessary to stick in the unlike threads just to unleash some negative emotions…:icon_twis 






fresh_newby said:


> They looke fake even! Do you use photoshop to enhance?


*fresh_newby, *I don't understand what do you mean...!?
Yes, I use Photoshop every time to croping,a little sharping, clearing the unwanted spots...
This time I desaturated the color a little bit, because the reds of the Orandas was very insensitivity...
That is another not desaturated pic of them to compare…


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Well I think your goldies are just gorgeous and this is quickly becoming one of my favorite threads! Thank you so much for all your beautiful pictures - it is fantastic of you to share them!


----------



## florafan (Jan 21, 2006)

Ditto.....they are beautiful. I keep both goldfish and tropical fish myself, but my favorites are my goldies.


----------



## Titania (Apr 7, 2006)

Gorgeous photos!!!!! Thanks so much for sharing them. I'm a recent goldfish convert.  I have 2 very large Ryukins and two smaller ones in a nice 75 gallon tank. They're quickly becoming my favorite fish. I like them even better than my discus. They just have so much personality.


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

AQUASAUR said:


> Thanks, *awrieger !*
> My English is not so good to express exactly my whole own opinion about Golgfishes…,
> But you said the right words!
> There are plenty of interesting threads here and everybody can finds enough of them
> ...


Well, you do a phenomenal job on capturing your fish in such a pure form. Kudos...i always look for your photos whevenever I can


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm sorely tempted to find my angels and rainbows a new home and buy myself some Goldies! they're awful cute.


----------



## marigold (Jun 10, 2006)

I am a recent golfish convert and have just set up a 150g for the 7 that I have! I am trying live plants and would love to know what plants you are having success with in your goldie tank. My goldies were very well behaved around plants when they were younger but now that they're getting big I'm having problems keeping anything looking nice.

Great pictures by the way!!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

The trick to keep Goldfish with some good plants is simple…:icon_idea 
The Plants just must be enough plentiful and have for them a good thank lightning + permanently fertilize…:icon_excl 
The most steady Plants in my Goldfish tank are 2-3 kinds of Anubias and Cryptocorynes, Crinum Thaianum and Vallisneria gigantean.
All other attempts with Bolbitis, Echinodorus and Microsorum was not much successful…:icon_wink 
Of course, the fishes must be nourish enough too… 




















That are few others Oranda’s close up for All fans of these nice fishes:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm always so happy when you post new pictures! Then I get something new for my desktop background!!!

I LOVE your goldies! I think I may do a goldfish tank for my 46 gal. TONS of filtration and not too many fish. I've wanted to do it for awhile and you've really inspired me. They are gorgeous!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, Pals !

Every fish of my Collection I bought like a young specimen with enough expressive special peculiarities…
I feed all of them with special foods and They grow up in very good conditions,
but not everybody growing with nice raspberry heads…  
may be it’s more genetic reason or only the Asians know the secret of that effect…









Here are 2 of my orandas growing in one same condition...
You may see the differance between their heads:



















Does somebody know something about "that secret" of raspberry heads...:icon_roll


----------



## Deactivated_1 (May 7, 2006)

sugar!!!! Your on hell of a good photographer! Even if people do say the goldfishes are ugly, your pictures just make them awesome
Well done!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

After seeing these pics, I can't imagine anyone saying that goldies are ugly. How can you not love that face???


----------



## captured!byrobots (Jan 8, 2006)

Do you inject co2, or add ferts (besides goldfish poop?)

Those are some amazing looking fish....
LOVE JBOT


----------



## ScorpioMonkey (Jul 18, 2006)

How do you photograph them like that? When ever I try, it turns out.... not so good!

... course it is a point-n-shoot (HP R717- 6.2 MP)


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

What kind of camera are you using? I have a sony H5 and was wondering If I could get picture like that? How are you taking the picture with tripod?? Thanks and you picture look awesome!!!


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

Thank You for the compliments, Pals 
But I’m still hoping and will be rally glad to see somebody ells Goldfishes photos here too…
About my photograph equipment, tank lightning… – take a look at other my thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/29740-some-shots-my-rainbows.html#post254860
and a few post before – how to keeping good plants with Golgfish without CO2…


----------



## zig (Jun 4, 2005)

Beautiful photographs:thumbsup:exceptional


----------



## donaldbyrd (Jun 8, 2005)

Aquasaur
beautiful goldfish, what size tank are they in ?


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

I got 4 tanks like this: 135cm./55cm./70cm.(h)= almost *500 liters* of water
With the equal thank lightning:


----------



## awrieger (May 12, 2005)

AQUASAUR said:


> But I’m still hoping and will be rally glad to see somebody ells Goldfishes photos here too…


Well, you asked! 

I keep my goldfish tanks bare-bottom, with any plants in the tank in pots. I don't have any Orandas at the moment, but here are some of my Ryukins.




























And in a group, with a young apprentice Ryukin in the middle. These are all males. I'd like to breed the veiltail one on the left one day if I can find a similar female.










My photography is nowhere near as good as yours, sorry. Here's a close up of my young female Pearlscale, which is the best i can manage photography-wise.


----------



## AQUASAUR (Mar 9, 2006)

WOW, Thank you, Pal :thumbsup: 
There are amazing Ryukins you got there…:red_mouth 
and don’t be bashful – your photos are excellent roud: 
I like them all…especially the red male…:icon_cool 
My Ryukins are not that “first class” like yours...:icon_wink 
I’m too busy lately, but will try soon to make some shots and share of my Pearlscales...
Thanks for sharing yours once again!


----------



## pedro16 (Oct 20, 2006)

precious aquarium and fish, I give my congratulations you, I am enthusiastic of goldfish, and those photos are spectacular you could show but photos to contemplate to us as they are now those fish and that aquarium? a greeting


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Over a year ago I said I was doing goldies in my 46, and I'm finally getting around to setting that up this month! Long time coming, eh? This is still one of my favorite threads of all times.  I hope my goldfish look as good as some of the ones in this thread!


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Makes me want goldfish, maybe oneday I'll start my gold fish tank. Where do you all buy your goldfish? do you buy from breeders or your lfs?


----------

